# New To The Cabe



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello,
I figure it's polite to introduce myself before I ask for help...

It all started, (like most people), as a kid. I had a hand me down Stingray knock off and it gave me my first real taste of freedom!

Fast forward many years and I am getting back in the saddle (cleaning up my old Kona) and helping my kids get their bikes straightened out...


My question has to do with my Son's Schwinn Stingray Jr.
According to the serial number it's a 1972. We picked it up for $50 bucks a while back and it has served him well.

I am thinking about adding gears to his bike. I know that Stingrays came from the factory with 3 and 5 speeds,

*1.) Has anyone converted a Stingray to gears that never had them?*

I have a decent parts bin including cranks, headset, wheel sets and other stuff from a girls Stingray donor, plus various odds and ends. I also have a 3 speed Sturmey Archer hub and access to an old girls 5 speed Schwinn Collegiate 5 speed. In fact, I also have a line on a crusty 22" Schwinn Enduro 5 speed bike from he late 80's...

*2.) Does anyone know if the bottom bracket/headset are all the same from the Stingray, Collegiate, Enduro? *


BTW  the Stingray has never been original since we've had it. And it has been thrashed by an unknown number of kids over the years, so I think it's time for a rebuild!


My oldest son just crossed over to a Mountain bike (he's 5'3"). Trying to keep my youngest on the Stingray a bit longer.... plus they do a lot of the work on their bikes, trying to teach them to fix/upgrade instead of replace.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome to the Cabe. If you're planning on adding gears, a 5 speed may be out of the question since that bike was not set up for caliper brakes, front or rear. Installing drum or disc brakes would break the bank. How about a two speed auto?


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

My other son's Columbia has a 2 speed kickback. (red stripe).

Front cantilever brakes are easy (swap fork). Rears, not sure. I have seen people clamp them on.

I can weld, but would prefer NOT to weld on the bosses.


What other frame differences were there on a Fastback 5 speed vs a regular Stingray (vs a Stingray Jr)?

Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2016)

The Fastback was a whole different frame with lightweight wheels. Replacing the fork with a drilled piece is easy enough and there are adaptors for rear calipers. A 5 speed freewheel frame also has a wider dropout spread so tweaking the frame a bit would also be required.


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE !


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks GTs58.

 any idea if the rear cassette, derailer, etc... was the same for the other Schwinn bikes (Collegiate, Enduro, etc.)?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2016)

A.D.D. said:


> Thanks GTs58.
> 
> any idea if the rear cassette, derailer, etc... was the same for the other Schwinn bikes (Collegiate, Enduro, etc.)?




The drivetrain components on a Sting Ray were the same as many of the lightweights other than the shifters. A cassette is a whole nuther beast, what you'll be looking for is a freewheel. If you don't care about year correct parts, then you'll have a pretty wide selection.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 20, 2016)

They made a  3 speed SA with caliper hand brakes on the girl's Fair Lady Sting Ray, this one is mine, did they not make a boy's 3 speed?
Darcie


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> They made a  3 speed SA with caliper hand brakes on the girl's Fair Lady Sting Ray, this one is mine, did they not make a boy's 3 speed?
> Darcie
> View attachment 287711





Nice bike!!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 20, 2016)

A.D.D. said:


> Nice bike!!




It's super clean and low miles, from the original family. It's also for sale 
Darcie


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

Very cool!

I LOVE old Stingrays. One of the reasons I want to modify my son's bike rather than find him a 20" or 24" mountain bike.....


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to the Cabe.
Do the two speed conversion as it still is a coaster brake and may be the least expensive way to upgrade.
Good luck and you son looks pretty happy that you are spending lots of quality time with him teaching him life long skills. ( and values! )
Enjoy.

Greg M.


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 21, 2016)

I agree....

 but, I am still thinking about at least 3 gears here. I guess I will have to find a 5 speed Stingray to measure the chainstay spread. That should settle it. LOL.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2016)

A.D.D. said:


> I agree....
> 
> but, I am still thinking about at least 3 gears here. I guess I will have to find a 5 speed Stingray to measure the chainstay spread. That should settle it. LOL.




If I remember correctly a three speed has a spread of about 4.25" and a 5 speed is about 4.75". I spread a 26" middleweight 3 speed frame for an Atom drum brake with a 5 speed freewheel and went 5.125". The Sturmey TCW is a three speed hub with a coaster but I would definitely use a front brake also. See the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 22, 2016)

There was a three speed- coaster brake hub made by Sturmey Archer that would give you the 3 speeds you are looking for without having to add hand brakes . They are easy to find ( I have several) . It will work with the standard thumbshifter or If you wanted to you could throw on a 3 speed stik shifter.


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 22, 2016)

Ridge Rider said:


> There was a three speed- coaster brake hub made by Sturmey Archer that would give you the 3 speeds you are looking for without having to add hand brakes . They are easy to find ( I have several) . It will work with the standard thumbshifter or If you wanted to you could throw on a 3 speed stik shifter.





GTs58 said:


> If I remember correctly a three speed has a spread of about 4.25" and a 5 speed is about 4.75". I spread a 26" middleweight 3 speed frame for an Atom drum brake with a 5 speed freewheel and went 5.125". The Sturmey TCW is a three speed hub with a coaster but I would definitely use a front brake also. See the bottom of the page.



Thank you! That is EXACTLY what I was looking for.

My son is a tough kid, but I don't want him to get left behind!


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 22, 2016)

Ridge Rider said:


> There was a three speed- coaster brake hub made by Sturmey Archer that would give you the 3 speeds you are looking for without having to add hand brakes . They are easy to find ( I have several) . It will work with the standard thumbshifter or If you wanted to you could throw on a 3 speed stik shifter.[/QUOTE
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ridge Rider said:


> There was a three speed- coaster brake hub made by Sturmey Archer that would give you the 3 speeds you are looking for without having to add hand brakes . They are easy to find ( I have several) . It will work with the standard thumbshifter or If you wanted to you could throw on a 3 speed stik shifter.



only problem is to many spoke holes 36,   he needs 28


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 27, 2016)

28 hole SC3 this one a 1979


----------

